
Facebook bans UK far right groups and leaders - qazpot
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-47974579
======
qazpot
Facebook seems to be completely morally bankrupt company. On one hand it is
allowing it's platform to be used by budding dictators in building
totalitarian regimes in Asia, so that it can increase it's user base in these
countries.

On the other hand in western countries it is suppressing what it deems to be
right wing to pander to people who are in majority on facebook and consider
themselves leftist/liberals.

